
MicroPython 1.5 (small Python implementation for IoT, etc.) - pfalcon
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-list/2015-November/698784.html
======
pfalcon
Some highlights:

1\. Advanced REPL support with smart auto-indent and auto-completion for
comfortable interactive typing pf Python code, easily switchable to paste mode
to copy pre-made code snippets.

2\. Support for client SSL connections.

3\. upip, MicroPython builtin package manager, is now fully standalone thanks
to SSL support.

4\. There's new, elaborated API to access hardware features ("machine"
module).

5\. There're now 2 well-supported microcontroller boards for MicroPython, and
dozen(s) community-supported ones.

6\. MicroPython was selected as one of the languages supported for BBC
micro:bit initiative: [http://ntoll.org/article/story-micropython-on-
microbit](http://ntoll.org/article/story-micropython-on-microbit)

~~~
coldtea
> _1\. Advanced REPL support with smart auto-indent and auto-completion for
> comfortable interactive typing pf Python code, easily switchable to paste
> mode to copy pre-made code snippets._

That's better than the 2.7 Python REPL right? Is 3.5's REPL like that?

If not is there any effort to get that kind of REPL to regular Python?

~~~
pfalcon
It's better than 2.7 REPL, definitely. It's a bit different than 3.5 REPL. 3.5
does more for you on auto-completion front, but MicroPython is much better on
smart- and auto-indenting. Give it a try - it's easy to build it for any Unix-
like system, let us know what you think about its REPL!

------
SEJeff
I've played with micropython on an esp8266 board, this one in specific:
[https://learn.adafruit.com/adafruit-huzzah-
esp8266-breakout/...](https://learn.adafruit.com/adafruit-huzzah-
esp8266-breakout/overview) and it is quite nice, although it still lacks much
of stdlib as it all has to be written from scratch.

That being said, the project is fantastic and they're on github, so send them
pull requests:

[https://github.com/micropython/micropython](https://github.com/micropython/micropython)

~~~
pfalcon
There's also pretty large subset of stdlib available:
[https://github.com/micropython/micropython-
lib](https://github.com/micropython/micropython-lib) . But it's targeted
primary at Unix port - you can install it even on a low-cost Linux board with
4MB of Flash (~1MB free space after Linux kernel and minimal userspace), and
rock away!

~~~
SEJeff
Any chance that the esp8266 port will be improved to be a bit more stable? I'm
happy to send you some huzzah boards (seriously) if you want to work on it.

~~~
pfalcon
Thanks, I have full drawer of boards ;-). If only I had enough time to work on
them. esp8266 port progresses, but quite slowly. We need more people to
contribute (spreading a word is helpful). Another option to give it more
momentum is some company to sponsor it, or Kickstater organized. Let me know
if you have any ideas/interest, otherwise, well, feel free to keep that in
mind in case suitable occasion comes out later. Thanks!

